# Can The "c-word" Be Saved



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 14, 2007)

Forget the "e-word", let's save the "c-word".


----------



## Herald (Feb 14, 2007)

Didn't the "C" word conjoure up negative connotations and fear during parts of the first three centuries A.D.? Christian's were called cannibals! While it's sad to see the "F" word and the "E" word lose thier meaning, the "C" word has always been a trouble maker. In fact, it was a slur to begin with. But praise God for all who identitify with the "C" word. 

[bible]Romans 8:18[/bible]


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 14, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Forget the "e-word", let's save the "c-word".



I know too many words that start with "e" and "c" to be certain what the topic is. I'll take a stab that the "e" is in reference to Evangelical, and the "c" may refer to Christian, or Calvinism. I see a bit of the loss of meaning to the term Calvinism, being I find in more and more discussions, outside of Reformed circles, that people are selectively supportive of some Calvinistic doctrines. Anywhere from 1 to 4 "pointers," are out there throwing the term around. Within Reformed circles, there are the current discussions to hold on to a correct understanding of what "c," Covenant, means. Which "c" are you referring to?


----------



## SRoper (Feb 14, 2007)

The article that was linked to in the original post, besides linking to all sorts of conspiracy theories, defines the "c-word" as "Christian."


----------

